# Type of Truck for a Gooseneck?



## bluej2321 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm looking to get myself a truck and trailer and I need some help.
What type of truck will I need for hauling a 4 horse gooseneck or a stock trailer.
I'm not interested in makes and models, I just need some info on what my truck will need to have. Like towing capacity, towing package, etc. etc.
Thank you very much.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Go with a long bed, don't get sucked into the short bed. You'll want/need/appreciate the extra space in the bed for everything you'll inevitably want to bring along.

For a 4 horse you could probably get away with a single rear wheel 3/4 ton, but I would seriously consider a 1-ton. Even better, for an added bit of safety and a lot of extra capacity, a 1-ton dually would be even better. You can never have too much truck.

Don't even contemplate a half ton. There are some manufacturers out there who are now patently absurd with their 1/2 tow ratings, and they are useless for fifth wheel or gooseneck trailers which have a lot of pin weight, and even for traditional trailers some of the ratings make me shake my head for a 1/2 ton truck.

Keep gearing in mind. Most 3/4-1 Ton trucks will come with short gearing given their workhorse intentions, but if you're buying used make sure someone didn't spec a heavy truck with tall gears (AKA pavement princess grocery getter in the skin of a big truck) - it will effect it's pulling power. 3.73's is what you want in the rears at least, with 4.10's not out of the question if you want to put power over speed.

Diesel is far superior for pulling and will yield better MPG, but comes at an added initial cost. The mileage you plan to cover while towing will depend a lot on whether or not that makes financial sense or not.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with the above response and here's a few other things to look for.

Sway bars
Transmission cooler for automatics
If a used manual have the clutch checked out
Brake controller
Tires that are rated for the weight
There are some older light duty 3/4 tons out there, stay away from them.
Long bed pickup for more than extra carry capacity. It's also harder to turn the trailer into your cab. There are extenders for short bed pickups but I don't like them due to the fact they put extra stress on the frame that the pickup wasn't designed to handle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

